# How to clean a closed inline co2 atomizer?



## Luis Batista (6 Oct 2015)

hi

I have been using the new Up atomizers for more than a year. The new version you can open it to take off the ceramic to clean.

No problem here.

But i try a Intense one, that is closed.You cant open it...






So, how do i clean the ceramic? Simple scrubbing dont do the job. Have to be to soak to properly clean the micro holes on the ceramic...

I know that Intense have a detergent kit but it´s kind of to expensive, about the same price than ADA SUPERGE 

So, what can i use, to soak the entire diffuser, that do not cause any harm to the diffuser plastic body?


----------



## foxfish (7 Oct 2015)

You can use bleach for a hour then Steradent denture cleaning tabs overnight.


----------



## EnderUK (7 Oct 2015)

I like to hook it up to the co2 out of line after the clean in a bucket of water, this pushes all the fluid out of the pores of the ceramic. You should get a nice fizz.


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Oct 2015)

I use bleach to clean the UP version, that you can open, but with this one problably its not the best option because the bleach could soak and pass trow the ceramic, to the inside of the atomizer body.

I read about using vinigar, that the acid is good for it.


Luís Batista

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## foxfish (7 Oct 2015)

Luis, you may be right but that is what lots of people do & I have not heard any bad results?
If it worries you too much then just use the denture cleaner & see it that works on its own.
PS it seems half the members on here add bleach directly to new tanks!


----------



## ltsai (7 Oct 2015)

I used to take a syringe with an airline tube and pushes bleach through the co2 inlet.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Oct 2015)

30 mins in 1:1 limescale bleach/water works best for me...it dissolves both organics and carbonate build up, the atomizer always works as good as new afterwards...no ill effects on critters - obviously I give it a good rinse under the tap after.


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Oct 2015)

Ended using bleach like i used to...

No bleach in the atomizer chamber so...

Thanks all

I was make it more complicated than it was.

So say my ex wife...  


Luís Batista

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## Mortis (2 Nov 2015)

Instead of bleach I have had good results with H2O2 (hydrogen Peroxide). Does the job and no toxicity issue with livestock once its reconnected. I use a a syringe to fill up the chamber and then dunk it in a glass full of H2O2 so that the central open water flow area also gets cleaned. After an hour I use the syringe to extract the h2o2 inside the chamber and refill it with some fresh h2o2 and also use the syringe to was inside the open area. Leave it for another hour, empty the chamber and reconnect. I run it at a higher pressure for 10 mins or so and then reset it to normal. Does a great job. Im using the same atomiser since 2009 !


----------



## aaron.c (16 Nov 2015)

What percentage h2o2 solution do you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

